# Sewer inspections.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

WHY I RECOMMEND VIDEO-INSPECTION ON EVERY JOB!:thumbsup:

We have lots of orangeburg pipe here, its always in extremely bad shape.



















The seesnake and locator have handed me a bunch of sewer repairs. Everyone of them have been collapsed or seriously damaged pipe beyond maintenance. Got it flowing for the customer today, going back tomorrow to replace the whole thing.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

service guy said:


> WHY I RECOMMEND VIDEO-INSPECTION ON EVERY JOB!:thumbsup:
> 
> We have lots of orangeburg pipe here, its always in extremely bad shape.
> 
> ...


These are the niches we've talked about in the past. You are well on your way to success.

Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> These are the niches we've talked about in the past. You are well on your way to success.
> 
> Mark :thumbsup:


I will second that , Nice Job man !

And Nice equipment :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Total replacement is the only way to go with Orangeberg...
It had about a 25 year life span and they stopped using it when?
Do the math!

I don't even snake it if I know its there...
I'll jet it to offer tempoary relief...
It doesn't tear it up as bad as a blade.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I still have about 80' of Orangeberg left at my house but can't replace it without a new $18,000 driveway. I ran a camera down it last year and it still looks perfect. I know eventually I will have to replace it but it has been trouble-free for the 35-years (house built in 67) I've lived here. I've already told my concrete guy when he finishes my retaining wall from hell project he can replace the driveway.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How about relining it or, bursting it, as long as its still in decent shape...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a guy who is ready and willing to do bursting but I need a new driveway soon so I will do it all at the same time. When I moved into my neighborhood it was nicknamed Sliding Hills Estates because of all the movement. Hence I need a new reinforced driveway anyways.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> When I moved into my neighborhood it was nicknamed Sliding Hills Estates because of all the movement. Hence I need a new reinforced driveway anyways.


 How far of a ride do you have to the bottom?
How much from above is going to land on you?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> How far of a ride do you have to the bottom?
> How much from above is going to land on you?


I should be okay as most of my property is on a cut slope. However, 38-years ago the house next store to me was badly damaged, the three house below it were completely destroyed and the two house above them were destroyed. 

I have a 6' high retaining wall in the backyard which is 35-years old. It is badly cracked and was starting to lean. The existing footing was 18" X 18" and there was no steel. The new retaining wall has a 6' wide by 30" deep footing which has an additional 18" keyway on the outboard side. This footing has factory bent #7 rebar. It is way overkill but it is what the City required. Now after all the digging is done and the steel is in they have decided they want it moved back 6' to give more clearance to the back of my den. The part that gets me is this all went through plan check and has been stamped. So who gets stuck with the extra $20,000 if I can't get an exemption, the engineer, the Contractor or me? I have a pretty good idea who will get burned.

Mark :furious:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is the new sewer we installed yesterday in place of the orangeburg.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Back hoe or (ho w/ a shovel? (by hand))


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

service guy said:


> WHY I RECOMMEND VIDEO-INSPECTION ON EVERY JOB!:thumbsup:
> 
> We have lots of orangeburg pipe here, its always in extremely bad shape.
> 
> ...


Do you camera for free? 
Provide as an option as an add on price?
Whats your warrenty on a full sewer replacement?
Ball park on price for this job?
charge by the hr, or flate rate?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Back hoe or (ho w/ a shovel? (by hand))


Backhoe.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

> Do you camera for free?


No, but I charge very little extra for it, since I WANT TO CAMERA IT ANYWAY.



> Provide as an option as an add on price?


Yes.




> Whats your warrenty on a full sewer replacement?


10 years.



> Ball park on price for this job?
> charge by the hr, or flate rate?


Flatrate.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

We just got our county to change the code back .In 2000 our county jefferson in alabama required ductile iron or c900 on all sewer replacement repairs or any sewer it HAD to be that s---!!The new head of our enviormental services dept caught so much crap from the public he changed it back to pvc with a foot of gravel on bottom and top .We have several pipe making shops in our county wonder why we had this crazy code and most of our officials are either under indictment or in jail after our massive sewer rehab project.Looks like our county will have to go bankrupt to pay the 3.6 billion dollar bill that is still accumulating interest as they are trying to figure out how to pay it .Its a long story dont have room on here to tell it. BTW to replace lines the bidding was close to 100.00 per ft


----------

